# Lady gaga is a freemason!



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2009)

lady gaga is a FREEMASON ! | AfterEllen.com

sigh.


----------



## ddreader (Dec 2, 2009)

what a bunch of garbage. do you smell that? i think some body has that website on the bottom or their shoe.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 2, 2009)

That website was creepy.  I need a shower now.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know how much yall use twitter, but a few months back, the #1 trend of discussion on twitter was JayZ being a freemason.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 2, 2009)

drapetomaniac said:


> I don't know how much yall use twitter, but a few months back, the #1 trend of discussion on twitter was JayZ being a freemason.



I heard about that.


----------



## webstermason (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I need a mint!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 2, 2009)

Yah, but Lolitavida is *HOT!*


----------



## Payne (Dec 3, 2009)

All I can say is WTF...?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Dec 3, 2009)

blake said:


> lady gaga is a FREEMASON ! | AfterEllen.com
> 
> sigh.



That's funny.  I read _afterellen_ all the time and yet I missed this...

:biggrin:


----------



## RedTemplar (Dec 3, 2009)

Is somebody jealous or have they been blackballed?


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 23, 2012)

drapetomaniac said:


> I don't know how much yall use twitter, but a few months back, the #1 trend of discussion on twitter was JayZ being a freemason.


 
Maybe some of you crusaders out there could look into this. I stole this from Bro. Blake's Masonic trivia collection post...

*The Commissioner of Patents In 1872 ruled what in regards to the Masonic Square and Compass emblem?*
That it could not be used in a trademark, trade name or for other commercial purposes.

I wonder if it applies in this situation.

S&F,
Kyle


----------



## scialytic (Aug 23, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Yah, but Lolitavida is *HOT!*


 
I read your comment and then looked at the site. I was so baffled at the crazy ranting that I totally forgot about what you said...until I saw Lolitavida. Way too funny!


----------



## scialytic (Aug 24, 2012)

Her profile reads that it is an 18 year old lesbian from Leeds. Probably has peripheral awareness of Masonry from a family member, 17 cups of coffee, fast internet connection, and no life (not to mention a firm grasp on grammar...<rolls eyes>...).


----------



## mattcaler (Aug 24, 2012)

(face palm)...SMH...


----------



## Bro_Vick (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I have brain damage after reading that.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 24, 2012)

It cracks me up that this post is three years old and resurfacing! Me thinks somebody was looking though old posts for some wisdom...I need to follow suit! There is so much treasure on this site...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 27, 2012)




----------

